# Grady White's new 36 canyon runner



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.boattest.com/boats/Boat_video.aspx?ID=2019


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's a good looking boat but, I bet you can't see shit when your trying to get on plane.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

THATS a beauty.....wonder if it will break 1mpg......doubtfull


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>
























</TD><TD align=left><DIV class=do_not_print>[ *Back to the 366 Performance Data List* ]
[ Print this page ]
</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>








<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=width=50%><BIG style="FONT-SIZE: 12px">
















<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=8 width=330 bgColor=#f1eebe border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*Engine:*</TD><TD>350 Yamaha Four-Stroke (Triple)</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*Test Date:*</TD><TD>5/29/2009</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*Prop Size:*</TD><TD>16 1/4 X 19 SS XL </TD></TR><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*Weight as Tested:*</TD><TD>18190 lb.
(including persons, fuel, water, gear, engines & accessories)</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*T-Top:*</TD><TD>Yes </TD></TR><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*Bow Pulpit:*</TD><TD>N/A</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right bgColor=#002671>*Bottom Paint:*</TD><TD>No</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>







<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=330 bgColor=#f1eebe border=1><TBODY><TR bgColor=#002671><TD align=middle>*Optimum Cruise:* 30.4 MPH @ 3600 RPM</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff>








</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#002671><TD align=middle>*Top Recommended RPM:* 5000 - 6000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>







<TABLE width=330><TBODY><TR><TD>*Performance Tests at Optimum Conditions*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#000044 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=330 bgColor=#dddddd border=1><TBODY><TR bgColor=#002671><TD align=middle>*RPM*</TD><TD align=middle>*MPH*</TD><TD align=middle>*GPH*</TD><TD align=middle>*MPG*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>1500</TD><TD align=middle>8.5</TD><TD align=middle>7.1</TD><TD align=middle>1.20 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>2000</TD><TD align=middle>10.0</TD><TD align=middle>12.3</TD><TD align=middle>.81 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>2500</TD><TD align=middle>11.1</TD><TD align=middle>17.1</TD><TD align=middle>.65 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>3000</TD><TD align=middle>23.0</TD><TD align=middle>23.4</TD><TD align=middle>.98 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>3500</TD><TD align=middle>29.5</TD><TD align=middle>29.2</TD><TD align=middle>1.01 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>3600</TD><TD align=middle>30.4</TD><TD align=middle>29.6</TD><TD align=middle>1.03 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>4000</TD><TD align=middle>35.2</TD><TD align=middle>36.1</TD><TD align=middle>.98 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>4500</TD><TD align=middle>40.0</TD><TD align=middle>44.9</TD><TD align=middle>.89 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>5000</TD><TD align=middle>44.8</TD><TD align=middle>57.4</TD><TD align=middle>.78 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>5500</TD><TD align=middle>49.7</TD><TD align=middle>76.7</TD><TD align=middle>.65 </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>6000</TD><TD align=middle>55.3</TD><TD align=middle>99.6</TD><TD align=middle>.55 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>








<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=350 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>The following is a list of variables that can affect performance: </TD></TR><TR><TD>Wind
Current
Sea conditions
Speed
Engine Performance
Transducer
Trolling Time
</TD><TD>







</TD><TD>Engine Trim
Bottom Paint
Trim Tabs
Curtains
Tops
Gear Placement
Prop Size / Condition / Type
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>








*This report should be used only as a general reference guide.
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BIG></TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width="50%">

































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

12 to 17 GPH trolling is a slap in the face.50 dollars an hour to troll for wehoos and dolphin and maybe a shot on a bill.I can think of 20 boats off the top of my head that would fit the bill way better.Not to mention all that nasty suddy prop wash.Im sure ill get flamed but that boat is far from any boat i would ever want to own for what they would be asking for it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here we go :doh


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I would hate to see the price on that beast. Although I generally like W/A Grady's, I am not sure what market they are going after with this boat. What are some other boats like this? Doesnt Contender make a 36 F/A? I know Mirage has a sweet F/A set up but dont think its as long as this boat.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

In my opinion, not an attractive boat. Gonna have to agree with Will on this one, with the price tag and those fuel numbers, would not fit the bill for most I believe. And even though people do it, I do not consider that boat trailerable for the average joe. Lord know's I'd hate to lug that beast anywhere other than down the street. Heck I'd hate to even attempt to put that monster on a trailer. Wonder what top speed @ WOT is?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

i just got reamed a new ass in PM.wtf is the problem on this forum.you guys are so damn intimidated by others opinions on anything that you disagree with its almost bizarre,

you call someone a know it all when they speak from there experience or call someone a liar when they post a report or a nitpicker or whatever but you guys do more bitching and name calling than anyone here.



i dont believe this guy purchased the boat i believe he was just stating what he thought about it so i dont see how any ones opinion makes a damn.



i know my boat is not the baddest boat in the gulf but why does not make me entitled to any opinion on anything boat related.i can have my reasons.i dont have to own a ford truck to know i dont want to own one and i should be allowed to my opinion without grief or bullshit.just accept peoples opinions and move on without bashing there stuff or name calling or whatever else crap you guys do than turn around and accuse someone of the same BS you are doing.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm with will on this one.If you have the money for a boat that costs that much why not just by a sportfish you can slip? or a center console that's a little easier to tow?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Will, Fords suck.

As for the boat, it's the new class everyone's jumping into. Contender has a 36 Express. PArker has a 36 somthing or other and now this. All get terrible fuel number, are relatively difficult to trailer and cost more than my house.

Yet, someone, many someones, will/are/have been buying these. Why wouldn't a boat company build something that sells? I'm sure they didn't just wake up one day at Conterderville and say "We should make giant expensive boats that nobody in their right mind will buy." They asked past and present boat owners what they would like to se. What would you like us to develop?

This is what they came up. They're all gorgeous (expect the Parker, it looks like Will if Will were a boatoke I just called you ugly). If you gave me one I'd run it like I stole it until the $5 of fuel I can afford ran out (about the end of the dock on these monsters) and be happy about it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i guess its "whatever floats your boat"


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

just out of curiousity does anyone have an idea of how many boats like this are sold new every year? how big is the market for these? i know a seafood restaurant in destin has the36 contender f/a that they use to haul ass out there catch tuna and then haul ass back, but my impression is thats for their fish market. it would be a monster to trailer anywhere other than joes bayou though.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

another perfect example is on another thread where someone was simply asking what the best offshore gear or trolling was and i gave a reply based on my experiences or talking amongst froends.



so here come 2 not 1 but 2 asshats to say i leaned to fish from a magazine without any proff of the statement just because they felt the need to but NOT ONCE did either asshat contribute anything to the thread other than to say i learned to fish offshotre from a magazine and NOT ONCE DID THE ORIGINAL POSTER THANK ANYONE FOR THE ADVICE THAT WAS GIVEN.



I think its funn that chuck caught his first billfish yesterday on a lure that i gave him in my living room that i rigged but yet 90m percent of you guys would never even consider it.



just tell people how they dont know how to fish but never post up any pics or reports.One reason i stopped posting my trips 2 years ago and reports.



This Forum is FAR from where it was when i first came here.we all had our differences and usually worked em out but seems there are a few here that seem to hold grudges.

im going to eat.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Lil Roy (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/22/2009)*i just got reamed a new ass in PM.wtf is the problem on this forum.you guys are so damn intimidated by others opinions on anything that you disagree with its almost bizarre,
> ...




whats your problem man.i dont even know you and probably wouldnt with them glasses you are sporting there but that is the third time you have called me out on a thread.i have been ignoring you but you seem to find a way to respond to my threads with BS.whats the deal man?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bombtosser (7/22/2009)*just out of curiousity does anyone have an idea of how many boats like this are sold new every year? how big is the market for these? i know a seafood restaurant in destin has the36 contender f/a that they use to haul ass out there catch tuna and then haul ass back, but my impression is thats for their fish market. it would be a monster to trailer anywhere other than joes bayou though.


There are five of Contender Express models sold and on the water. Six being built and delivered to Saudi soon. Not a lot.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *JoeZ (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bombtosser (7/22/2009)*just out of curiousity does anyone have an idea of how many boats like this are sold new every year? how big is the market for these? i know a seafood restaurant in destin has the36 contender f/a that they use to haul ass out there catch tuna and then haul ass back, but my impression is thats for their fish market. it would be a monster to trailer anywhere other than joes bayou though.
> ...




i actually saw a contender 36 with diesels in it.looked pretty nasty but was slow so it kinda defeat the purpose but was still interesting.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

There has never been a 36 Contender made with diesels in it. It is not even an option, unless they were some sort of diesel outboards but then they would be on it not in it. Actually, the 35 Contender was offered with a few inboard power options but one time for some reason while at the factory I was asking Joe and Marty about the inboards in the 35 and they said "they suck" plain and simple. I know 100% certain that at thet point there had only been one made with inboards or one with diesel inboards and 100% there has not been one made since. The diesel/imboard boat at that time was in Tampa and the owner was plaesed as many would be UNLESS they compaired that boat to an exact boat with outboard power and then they wouldn't ever leave the dock in the inboard one again.

Where did you see what you thought wasa 36 With diesels? I may be able to tell you what it really was or something. Either not a Contender, not a 36 but a 35 but very doubtful, or a 36 without engines which appeared to have inboards and diesel was assumed.

Not bashing or anything just asking. Don't know about a whole lot of boats but Grady-White Sailfish from 1992-present I am very familiar with and the 21, 23, 23T, 25, 27, 31, 33T, 35, and 36 Contenders I am VERY knowlegable about and the 27T, the 31T, the 33ST, and the 37T I am more knowledgable than most including some dealers. I bleed Contender and have dedicated the last decade of my life to them and the company.

Creighton


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, less than ten f/a models sold from contender. i was thinking the market would be 50 a year or so for grady to start trying to make market share. i guess you gotta build whatever sells.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bombtosser (7/22/2009)*wow, less than ten f/a models sold from contender. i was thinking the market would be 50 a year or so for grady to start trying to make market share. i guess you gotta build whatever sells.


No, I was talking about the express, not the f/a, sorry.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Rag-Tag (7/22/2009)*There has never been a 36 Contender made with diesels in it. It is not even an option, unless they were some sort of diesel outboards but then they would be on it not in it. Actually, the 35 Contender was offered with a few inboard power options but one time for some reason while at the factory I was asking Joe and Marty about the inboards in the 35 and they said "they suck" plain and simple. I know 100% certain that at thet point there had only been one made with inboards or one with diesel inboards and 100% there has not been one made since. The diesel/imboard boat at that time was in Tampa and the owner was plaesed as many would be UNLESS they compaired that boat to an exact boat with outboard power and then they wouldn't ever leave the dock in the inboard one again.
> 
> Where did you see what you thought wasa 36 With diesels? I may be able to tell you what it really was or something. Either not a Contender, not a 36 but a 35 but very doubtful, or a 36 without engines which appeared to have inboards and diesel was assumed.
> 
> ...


CP,

They still have the picture of you in the brochure. Get back on the horse.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Rag-Tag (7/22/2009)*There has never been a 36 Contender made with diesels in it. It is not even an option, unless they were some sort of diesel outboards but then they would be on it not in it. Actually, the 35 Contender was offered with a few inboard power options but one time for some reason while at the factory I was asking Joe and Marty about the inboards in the 35 and they said "they suck" plain and simple. I know 100% certain that at thet point there had only been one made with inboards or one with diesel inboards and 100% there has not been one made since. The diesel/imboard boat at that time was in Tampa and the owner was plaesed as many would be UNLESS they compaired that boat to an exact boat with outboard power and then they wouldn't ever leave the dock in the inboard one again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry i meant 35 not 36 .i guess you dont know contenders as well as you think.heres 3here


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I love how there were a few negative comments before Will posted but as soon as Will piped in all of the sudden the girls start getting all mad. lol


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Rag-Tag (7/22/2009)*There has never been a 36 Contender made with diesels in it. It is not even an option, unless they were some sort of diesel outboards but then they would be on it not in it. Actually, the 35 Contender was offered with a few inboard power options but one time for some reason while at the factory I was asking Joe and Marty about the inboards in the 35 and they said "they suck" plain and simple. I know 100% certain that at thet point there had only been one made with inboards or one with diesel inboards and 100% there has not been one made since. The diesel/imboard boat at that time was in Tampa and the owner was plaesed as many would be UNLESS they compaired that boat to an exact boat with outboard power and then they wouldn't ever leave the dock in the inboard one again.
> ...




BOOM baby


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

another one here with yanmars



this one was actually installed from the factory in 95.maybe you didnt get the memo creighten.i am sure there are a few more out there these are the ones that are just for sale right now


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Bigone.

Thanks for the update on the new Grady. I appreciate it.



I'm guessing I have spent more water time on Grady's than some people will ever spend on the ocean, because I had one that I commercial fished with.



It was the best boat at rest of any in its class, however the ride was rough in everything but a following sea, which it loved. I think the only thing that needed to be changed about them was the hull design and not give it a Euro look. I don't like the Euro look on Custom Carolinas (or gay blue lights) and I don't like it on this boat.



I'm a little old school in both depts. That being said, I'll be you could get a custom boat built in the same class for less out of pocket and still have money to fish. They are building more and more with outboards.



Disclaimer....If anyone wants to take me for a ride in their new 366, I can rig a bait, gaff the fish, take pictures or man the wheel. Have gas money, will travel. :takephoto


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

BAM..


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/22/2009)*I agree with Will, Fords suck.
> 
> As for the boat, it's the new class everyone's jumping into. Contender has a 36 Express. PArker has a 36 somthing or other and now this. All get terrible fuel number, are relatively difficult to trailer and cost more than my house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I would love to sit here while going offshore.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT: 0.6em/1em normal Arial,Verdana,Tahoma,Helvetica,Sans-serif" align=middle width=124><<< PREVIOUS

</TD><TD style="FONT: 0.6em/1em normal Arial,Verdana,Tahoma,Helvetica,Sans-serif" align=middle width=249><SPAN id=cnt>9 images

</TD><TD style="FONT: 0.6em/1em normal Arial,Verdana,Tahoma,Helvetica,Sans-serif" align=middle width=124>NEXT >>>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=3>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry but the boat is just totally UGLY!!!



I don't know where Fords or some such things get into threads like these but if its about GW vs Contender vs Intrepid or Yellowfin or whatever, GW loses at this point. While all the kind folks on this forum are free to trash me / my comments, I know just a little about GW's having owned 4 or 5, including the original hull of this model - the 360 Express, which is still in the lift at my dock this evening and waiting to go out again. We have some 3,000 miles on her and still think its a beautiful and well designed boat. 



GW seems to have lost all sense of style and function with recent designs, whether this hull or the 33. I had the 330 Express previously and put many trips to the Keys, Bahamas and all over the Gulf on her and she got us where were were going and home safely and with some sense of style, function and safety.



Recent designs have tried to make them look more like cartoon boats IMHO. Yellowfin builds one of the finest boats you could find but keeps it looking like a working boat, not something like a huge boat trying to be a cross between a SeaRay bowrider and a Mastercraft wakeboard boat. Add Intrepid or Edgewater or others, same thing. 



We are not hardcore like so many of the folks on PFF, we like to fish but also want the dual queen size berths, AC, powered everything, hot showers, AC fish boxes, etc, and yes, whether off Pensacola or Destin or SW Pass in Venice LA, we like a full hardtop and windshield and canvas around us. Been out too many times and cold and wet 50 miles from shore in 6 ft seas, no more of that in my plans. GW Express versions are great, wish the fish boxes were 2X - 3X the size they are, but the boat will get you out - and back - in safety and comfort. I have no clue however what this new boat was designed for, other than just having a new boat. 



I was thinking my next would be either a 45 Cabo or maybe the "always hot GW rumor boat" of a 420 Express with triple Yamaha 400's, but given the designs I'm seeing these days, maybe Cabo needs to get bumped up the list a few notches....


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Rag-Tag (7/22/2009)*There has never been a 36 Contender made with diesels in it. It is not even an option, unless they were some sort of diesel outboards but then they would be on it not in it. Actually, the 35 Contender was offered with a few inboard power options but one time for some reason while at the factory I was asking Joe and Marty about the inboards in the 35 and they said "they suck" plain and simple. I know 100% certain that at thet point there had only been one made with inboards or one with diesel inboards and 100% there has not been one made since. The diesel/imboard boat at that time was in Tampa and the owner was plaesed as many would be UNLESS they compaired that boat to an exact boat with outboard power and then they wouldn't ever leave the dock in the inboard one again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really? Because I took a ride on a 36 Contender last week while I was in Galveston. It had Yanmar 400s. 



Are you calling me a liar? I don't know if it was custom or factory, but I can absolutely guarantee you that it was real. I spent half a day running around freaking out that they let shrimpers drag the second sand bar.



If you're going to call me a liar, you'd better do it publicly.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see why everyone is jumping on Creighton, besides... deisels in a Contender is just plane stupid.



This whole deisel VS outboard crap is dumb, this horse has been beat enough. It's like a damn boat VS pier thread.



And yes, that grady is ugly as sin, but as was said earlier... whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

IMO the 30 grady bimini was the dryest boat i have ever been on, i dont know if it was the boat, or the Capt (Fernando aka bluemagic) but the ride was smooth and wasnt a wet ride as some expresses ive been on.....

that being said, it is all about who wants what...if your happy running 20kts then it may be a boat for you...

if you want to run 60, then go get a go fast y/fin.............

personally ill stick to the boat that dont break my back going into 6 footers....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ithink she's beautiful. I'd own her if I could.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

well as for the first link to the Contenders I would bet my post as I said only one either diesel or inboard must have been diesel. I would figure they were repowers as one even states. As for the second I didnt see where it was factory rigged but I did say I was told there was one.

Xanadu, 

Wow chief, first I don't understand the point of what you ment by if I was going to call you a liar I better do it in a post. Who is this also is it Bill Furgeson from Daybreak or somebody who has same name? JUst curious.I guess that would be my first choice anyways but are you referencing my passion and dont want a knock on the door or a phone call at work or on your cell or something? Na not over this a post is just fine BUT I am not calling you a liar I just want to know more about this 36. THe hull design is much different than the 35 and I cant see how it could be done. Also assuming its true it was a 36FA not a 36 which was in my "expert list" I didnt mention the 31FA, nor the 36FA due to my infamilarity with these models and no water time in either.

Where was it and who's boat is it. I would love to see it and evaluate it in order to reccomend some folks as they ask about thaings of that nature.

Creighton-looking forward to a good schooling, I CAN NOT get enough Contender talk and readsetc.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Also reading the "you better do it on here" or whatever sounds very hostile. Is there a specific way I could have handled it and made you really pissed? Just curious about why it hit you so hard. I am NOT one to hold back on teling chaps what I think on here but was thinking I respect you unless your a different cat than I once new

ctp


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Xanadu is Hal.... Bill F. is off doing his own thing setting pilings and so on. He owned both the Xanadu and Southern Breeze but that was a few moons ago.



I fished on both boats many moons ago as well...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Rag-Tag (7/23/2009)*Also reading the "you better do it on here" or whatever sounds very hostile. Is there a specific way I could have handled it and made you really pissed? Just curious about why it hit you so hard. I am NOT one to hold back on teling chaps what I think on here but was thinking I respect you unless your a different cat than I once new
> 
> 
> 
> ctp




Perhaps my words seemed more hostile than they should have, but here's what you said:





> There has never been a 36 Contender made with diesels in it. It is not even an option, unless they were some sort of diesel outboards but then they would be on it not in it.




That's a pretty strong statement and one that happens to have been very recently proven to me to be wrong. Now, don't misunderstand and think I give 2 shits about Contenders - I don't. But I did think it was novel when I saw the boat last week. I will call the owner and get some specifics of whether this was factory or not and share when I hear back.



Based on the old Trojan this guy had before which he had cut off all of the flybridge and removed the inboards to add outboards and the sort of guy he is, this boat could be something he either had made or retrofit. It was pretty much like any other contender I'd ever seen, but like I said I don't know enough about them and to be quite honest it could be a 35. Beyond that, it didn't run as fast as I would have thought and it doesn't get up out of the water like an outboard would and I very much understand having ridden it why there's only 1 or two and assume its a prototype or custom.



You've obviously been around Daybreak for a while and back 7 or 8 years ago there was a boat kept next to my old 27 Pursuit under the bridge that looked exactly like the one I was on. I can't remember the guys name, but I think it had Yamahas and blue boot stripe with tower.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

The boat is awesome. This Grady and the new whaler of this size is are just awesome. The fit and finish is bar none the best ive ever seen. 

You cant really compare it to any of the boats stated above except maybe a palmetto, jupiter, or regulator?

How can you compare this boat to a contender? Thats like comparing a Luhrs to a bertram


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

> *chad403 (7/23/2009)*The boat is awesome. This Grady and the new whaler of this size is are just awesome. The fit and finish is bar none the best ive ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed. And you put Yellowfin on that list too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Dollar for Dollar, I would take this and probably have 50k to stick in my pocket.



http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...units=Feet&access=Public&listing_id=5224&url=


----------

